# Music schools



## Ukrainka (Nov 2, 2010)

Hello! 

Are there any music schools in Singapore that teach Saxophone and provide examinations in ABRSM? 
Any recommendations will be highly appreciated.
Thanks


----------



## kyrakim (Oct 24, 2016)

There is a very popular music school name Yamaha in Plaza Singapura. 
Located at the 6 sty.
Many of my friends' kids learn music from this school
You can take MRT to Dhoby Ghaut.


----------



## BasLinders (Dec 5, 2016)

You can also try Thunder Rock, they have several locations in Singapore... I would be surprised if they can't help or at least refer you...


----------



## camryn (Dec 25, 2016)

SOMA (school of music and the arts)
OSSIA music school
YAMAHA school
Those are all ideal place to learn how to music instruments. Contact them for more detail.


----------



## foosing (Jan 27, 2017)

Theres also Cristofori Music School


----------



## lagimoana (Mar 23, 2017)

I have been looking too (we are not in Singapore yet) - my boys play trombone and trumpet.

I found Aureus Music Academy.

They have six different locations + home lessons, piano rental and offer ABRSM exams. They also have a recital space.

I'm not sure how old your child is but I also found Singapore Wind Symphony Youth.

Best of luck!


----------

